# what carb for '67 400?



## smythe (Aug 10, 2015)

I recently bought a 67 GTO with a 400 and an automatic trans. It has a Quadra-jet carb. I have never been a fan of these carbs and I was wondering what you guys are putting on for aftermarket carbs and wht size? I like edelbrock but am open to any brands. Thanks in advance


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 GTO is running the original Quadrajet and has been for the past 249,000 miles. It is the best carb for these cars,hands down. For power and economy. If you look into other posts here and on other forums, you will find that the stock carb and intake is unbeatable for any combo under 600 hp. If you are not a fan, no doubt you've experienced quadrajets that have been hacked on by inexperienced people. Set up properly, they have no peer.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

*X 2*

in the late 80's- mid 90's it's was the Holley 1850 600 cfm junkers that I repeatedly used to get on barely running Pontiac partscars/someone's prev project. The kids that owned the cars bought them and contrapped the Holley 1850's onto their Pontiacs because the small vac secondary Holleys were cheap...$139. To get rid of them, I'd sell the Holley 1850's and typically a square bore P4b intake, cheap, at the next swapper. Beginning in the mid 90's, the edlelbrock 1400 series carter clones started showing up on same type cars. I fought and fought with a new 1406 on a '69 Malibu convert with a fresh alum headed 355 crate engine, before the owner begged me to vat a divorced choke Chebbie Quadrajet and show him how go through it. Totally changed the way the Malibu ran. Even the early Qjets, like the '66 and '67 models with their less than optimum float fulcrum design are miles ahead of the carter afb clones when it comes to full range of performance -and fuel economy.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

smythe said:


> I recently bought a 67 GTO with a 400 and an automatic trans. It has a Quadra-jet carb. I have never been a fan of these carbs and I was wondering what you guys are putting on for aftermarket carbs and wht size? I like edelbrock but am open to any brands. Thanks in advance


Don't listen to these guys, send it to me and I will buy you a Holley or Edelbrock.
:smile2:


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll send you two Holley's or Edelbrake's!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll see your Stalley and Edelbreak and raise you a Pontiac vacuum gauge.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

smythe said:


> I recently bought a 67 GTO with a 400 and an automatic trans. It has a Quadra-jet carb. I have never been a fan of these carbs and I was wondering what you guys are putting on for aftermarket carbs and wht size? I like edelbrock but am open to any brands. Thanks in advance


Those who are not fans of the Q-jet usually don't understand them or fall into the "gotta have a Holley carb to run good" category. 

Learn a little about them.........and become one with the carb. Then you'll be looking to retract this post and swear by Q-jets.:thumbsup:


----------



## Docjim (May 8, 2015)

I put an aluminum intake on my 67. After a lot of research I decided to go with a quick fuel technology 680CFM. Much like a Holley but much more refined. Off the shelf with no changes it is the best carb I ever had on it. Starts instantly and no hesitations.  They have four corner idle so fuel is running in the secondaries and there on demand. I would buy another in an instant. Fuel economy didnt change much from the quadrajet (which is a very good carb on the stock engine) but fuel economy isnt not a big concern to me on a weekend car like mine.


----------



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

I just took off my 66 tri power and put back my 67 intake with Q jet. Pontiac made it like this for a reason. Best way. I had A Holley 650 on it too.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Docjim said:


> I put an aluminum intake on my 67. After a lot of research I decided to go with a quick fuel technology 680CFM. Much like a Holley but much more refined. Off the shelf with no changes it is the best carb I ever had on it. Starts instantly and no hesitations. They have four corner idle so fuel is running in the secondaries and there on demand. I would buy another in an instant. Fuel economy didnt change much from the quadrajet (which is a very good carb on the stock engine) but fuel economy isnt not a big concern to me on a weekend car like mine.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/opinion-carberater-400-motor-86857/index2.html#post624025


----------

